# All about water traps thread...



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

Are water traps an absolute necessity to have for your air ride setup? I will be running dual 380s and dual 3 gallon tanks, would I need dual water traps or could I get away with some sort of drain plugs on the tanks? Hoping to get some useful information.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: All about water traps thread... (dare_rick)*

need water traps.also should have drain for tank...
"I stand corrected" we always ran water traps on our paint air compressors at the shop. I just figured air is air. go figure...


_Modified by darkk at 2:00 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: All about water traps thread... (dare_rick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dare_rick* »_Are water traps an absolute necessity to have for your air ride setup?

no.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
no.


wrong. you do need them. especially for the OP who is in Texas. Like me in Arkansas, we get high heat and high humidity. without a trap, that humidity will build up in the tank. the first time I drained all the air out of my tank, I probably had a cup of water come out the bottom. and I empty my watertrap almost once a week now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

actually water traps are best mounted off the tank and to make the most of a water trap the air should be cooled before coming into the tank. the air coming out of the compressor is hot and in order to trap the most moisture/water the air needs to be chilled. i highly doubt anyone will be putting a chilling system in their car. i don't run any traps, just drains. it's not necessary, but it's a good idea and more so if you live in a humid place. but the bottom line is that you don't _have_ to have them. give zack at universal air a call and talk to him about water traps, he'll tell you that he doesn't run any on his setup.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ give zack at universal air a call and talk to him about water traps, he'll tell you that he doesn't run any on his setup.

The same is true if you ask the guys at AirRideTech.


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hey Andrew, this is Derrick that ordered the BY. Since I am in Houston and pretty close to the water, we have high humidity during the summer. probably going to invest in a water trap just to be safe and considering my location.
Now, since I would be running 2 tanks, is there a need for 2 water traps?


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_actually water traps are best mounted off the tank and to make the most of a water trap the air should be cooled before coming into the tank. the air coming out of the compressor is hot and in order to trap the most moisture/water the air needs to be chilled. i highly doubt anyone will be putting a chilling system in their car. i don't run any traps, just drains. it's not necessary, but it's a good idea and more so if you live in a humid place. but the bottom line is that you don't _have_ to have them. give zack at universal air a call and talk to him about water traps, he'll tell you that he doesn't run any on his setup.

Great to see someone else knows what they are talking about! I used to run a moisture trap before my valve manifold (after the tank due to the ineffectiveness of removing moisture from warm air), but I never had any moisture issues so I took it off and have been running that way for years. The drain valve on the tank is sufficient enough! 
oh, you can use something like these for drain valves on the tank.







[/


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (baggedbox707)*

i run one trap, its right off the compressors where its not supposed to be, but it fills up nearly every week, so its definitely doing something


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dare_rick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dare_rick* »_hey Andrew, this is Derrick that ordered the BY. Since I am in Houston and pretty close to the water, we have high humidity during the summer. probably going to invest in a water trap just to be safe and considering my location.
Now, since I would be running 2 tanks, is there a need for 2 water traps?

hey whats up dude. it might be wise of you to invest in one give your location, but i don't think its necessary. one trap per compressor


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

bringing this thread back to life..

im currently looking at bagriders site and there are two types there: Numatics and SMC. any difference between the two? or is it just names? i have 1/4" lines so the Numatics water trap seems to be obviously better for me since the SMC water trap is 3/8". i dont feel the need to run line size adapters just for water traps. any suggestions? :thumbup:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

If you look at how Accuair has it setup they run the trap between the tank and the manifold valves. It's more for prolonging the life of the valves than keeping moisture out of the tank. I recommend ALWAYS using a aluminum tank to avoid rust and corrosion. All you have to do then is to drain the tank every now and again.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

its not an absolute must. Andrew and Andrew are right.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm glad this thread came up, now I don't have to buy a water trap that I can't afford. :thumbup:


----------



## 337oClock (Apr 27, 2008)

dano17 said:


> I'm glad this thread came up, now I don't have to buy a water trap that I can't afford. :thumbup:


you bought an air ride setup, but cant afford the $20 water trap? :screwy:


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

ive always been under the understanding that they aren't necessary, but for ~20 bucks, im gonna get them anyway


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

337oClock said:


> you bought an air ride setup, but cant afford the $20 water trap? :screwy:


exactly:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

When I first got my setup I didn't run one but I had to take my tank out every month or so and dump it. It was a pain, I enjoy my water trap and the tank stays dry.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

337oClock said:


> you bought an air ride setup, but cant afford the $20 water trap? :screwy:


I thought they were more than that, and I have no money...


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Food for thought....


What i am doing on my tank set up is a bit different. I am running dual OB2's into a common manifold and then into a 3 gallon tank. AFTER the tank i am running a water trap to my main 5 gallon tank. 

The reason behind this is that the 3 gallon tank will be used as a "buffer" tank and will help to cool down the air and form condensation in that tank and then if any water gets into the piping to the main tank the water trap will collect it. This way i hope to get almost zero water in my main tank which feeds my valves. 

Thoughts??


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

so if i follow this correctly it would be better to run the lines from the tank to the manifold with water traps in between instead of runing the water traps between the compressors and the tank...does this make a noticeable difference?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You got it.

People will argue for both sides but the other guys are wrong 

If you put your water traps in between your compressor(s) and your tank the hot air just flows through the trap and into your tank. Then it cools down and forms condensation on the inside of your tank. With this condensation the humidity is quite high and water can form on the outlet line that leads to your manifold. When you open your valves the rapid rush of air will push the air into the valves and you will be screwing up your system (especially if you live in a very cold climate).

If you put your water trap in between your tank and your manifold the hot air from the compressor flows directly into your tank and sits there to cool. This will form the water drops on the inside of your tank and it will all pool in the bottom. If some of the water condenses inside the outlet line to your manifold the water trap will now take care of that because the water is in liquid form and not in partial vapour. Therefore even though you now get lots of water in your tank and hardly any in your water trap you are really protecting your valves the best you can.

Hope this makes sense.. 
opcorn:


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

I have dual water traps placed between the compressors and tank. I called several shops and was told by all that was how they did it too. These shops have been doing air installs for well over 15 years so I trust what they say.


----------



## 337oClock (Apr 27, 2008)

dano17 said:


> I thought they were more than that, and I have no money...


Hell go to a hardware/menards/harbor freight/finishmaster store and you can get them for even less. I picked my up from a local hardware store for $13-$14


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

in the cabby i never had water in my 2 and they were checked regularly along with the tank


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

SMG8vT said:


> When I first got my setup I didn't run one but I had to take my tank out every month or so and dump it. It was a pain, I enjoy my water trap and the tank stays dry.


use a drain **** at the bottom of you tank :laugh::beer:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

i dont run any. the air is not cooled down enough after the compressor for a water trap to be anywhere near as efficient as it should be. best place would be between the tank and the valves. that way the air will cool in the tank before going to the valves when its needed. then just drain the tank every couple months


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> You got it.
> 
> People will argue for both sides but the other guys are wrong
> 
> ...


makes perfect sense! thank you sir i will do this as soon as i can. all i gotta do is buy fittings so i can run hardlines from my tank to my manifolds with the two water traps in between :thumbup:


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

now im thinking since there so cheap i might just put one between the compressors and the tank, AND one between the tank and manifold


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

looks like ill be changing the way im going to run my lines off my tank. i originally planned on running the compressors and water traps on one line to the side port on each side. but now it looks like ill be runing a water trap on each side off the side ports and straight to the manifold and run both compressors to a separate port


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

How would one go about doing this that has manual paddle valves?


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

I ran water traps and drains with my setup. 

But, the traps ended up being dry and the tanks had some water in them. 

after my experience, ditch the traps and just get drains.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

dano17 said:


> How would one go about doing this that has manual paddle valves?


traps are not really necessary on a paddle setup. Water wont hurt a manual valves. 
water will collect in the tank though(not great for the steel ones) so a drain would be nice, but i just empty my tank on occasion cause its easy to pull out.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

joelzy said:


> traps are not really necessary on a paddle setup. Water wont hurt a manual valves.
> water will collect in the tank though(not great for the steel ones) so a drain would be nice, but i just empty my tank on occasion cause its easy to pull out.


Awesome, I was planning on doing this. Plus I have a steel tank...


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

has anyone ever ran a air hose coupler at the bottom of the tank, then just connect a air hose and a air gun to it to drain it? if you get what im saying?


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

trashbag said:


> has anyone ever ran a air hose coupler at the bottom of the tank, then just connect a air hose and a air gun to it to drain it? if you get what im saying?


It would probably work, yes....


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

Tucked said:


> It would probably work, yes....


good cause thats what i planed on doing with my new tank set up and that would be alot easyer then have to take the tank out ever month to drain it haha


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

It won't be as effective as a drain c ock on the bottom, when pressurized air travels through a hose with water it tends to ripple and bypass it since the hose usually slopes up to get out of the trunk. I'm sure an engineer can chime in with a technical. It will get almost all of the air though.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

trashbag said:


> has anyone ever ran a air hose coupler at the bottom of the tank, then just connect a air hose and a air gun to it to drain it? if you get what im saying?


same as the picture i posted on page one but with a gun i guess right? that setup works for me, not all the water leaves when I drain but works fine


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a water trap between my tank and compressor, and when I drain the trap every few weeks I'll get a few tablespoons of water. When I drained my tank last I didn't have a single drop of water come out. 

So from my experience, placing the trap between the tank and compressor is an effective way of removing moisture from the system.


----------

